# Sling feeding qs after molt time



## ThrunThru (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello,

I need to know (although I think there has already been a thread on that, but I can' really tell--I'm currently at school), hmm, when is it an appopriated time to feed my sling right after it sheds? I don't want it to feed it too quickly because the skin has to harden first AND I don't want to do it too late til my baby sling curls its legs and drops dead..

My B.Smithi is in premolt right now... It has refused food twice (I feed my Ts each 2-3 days).

My room's temperature is between 21C-26C (depending on the time).


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 14, 2011)

Wait a week afterwards.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 14, 2011)

You'd have to wait a long time before a sling would starve. As long as they have adequate humidity and access to water (occasional misting) they can go quite a while without food. We warm-blooded creatures have a hard time with our tarantulas not eating, but they can handle a lot more than many think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flick and jojo (Dec 14, 2011)

I am new to the hobby as well and what I do is freeze a few crickets and after my Brachy sling has molted I wait a few days then I thaw out a cricket and put it in.  If it's not gone by the next day then I wait a few more days and try again.  This way I don't have to worry about the cricket making my sling running around to get away from it and get all stressed out.  When it does eat the frozen one then I know it's ready to eat live ones until the next pre molt.

Usually when Flick is hungry I notice he starts walking around his enclosure instead of spending it in it's hide spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wait at least a week. It's not that the cricket running around is the problem after a moly it's that it's fangs are weak and can become damaged


----------



## ThrunThru (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for telling me that, 19tarantula91, but the matter of fact is that my Pinktoe is playing the game of ''should I appear and fake the premolt thingy OR should I really get it over with.... Hmm, though call; I can't decide'' hahha.

She is 4,3'' long and she hasn't shed since the end of last year.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Dec 14, 2011)

ThrunThru said:


> Thanks for telling me that, 19tarantula91, but the matter of fact is that my Pinktoe is playing the game of ''should I appear and fake the premolt thingy OR should I really get it over with.... Hmm, though call; I can't decide'' hahha.
> 
> She is 4,3'' long and she hasn't shed since the end of last year.



Ok now I'm confused. Was the question you asked regarding your B. smithi or your pinktoe? Because if it's for your pinktoe 3" would no longer be considered a sling. I'd still wait a week regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThrunThru (Dec 14, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Ok now I'm confused. Was the question you asked regarding your B. smithi or your pinktoe? Because if it's for your pinktoe 3" would no longer be considered a sling. I'd still wait a week regardless.


Ooopps!! I was talking about my sling here and the confusion comes from me answering someone else that appeared in another thread I started.... 

**SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION GUYS**

Even I just fell for it, LOL.... I think I should NOT answer from class..


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 15, 2011)

I have Gbb slings that just molted. They are still rather small but they were able to take food about 3-4 days after their molt. However, before I put foood in their enclosures, I looked at their fangs and made sure they were black and not redish. The black color shows that their fangs have hardened. I'm not an expert but this is based on my observations.


----------



## ElevenBravo (Dec 15, 2011)

I wait 7 days reeguardless of size then offer food if they do not take it within a few minutes I remove it and then try again in 3 days except one wierdo rose hair they all have inhailed like they were starving to death on the 7th day.


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 15, 2011)

If it is a sling under 1 inch, give it 2-3 days before resuming feeding. if it is a juvenile under 3 inch, give it 4-5 days. For adults, give them 1 week or more.

Hobbyists tend to be overprotective and forget that they are skilled predators. A T will just resume it's killer instinct once they feel ready and it doesn't need us to tell it when its exoskeleton hardens. In fact I found a sling could resume eating without any problem the next day after the molt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Agree 3


----------

